# How to find job in canada



## khanrajmohammed (Jan 23, 2013)

Dear,
I am working in Saudi arabia as a assistant accountant since from 7 years. can anybody help me how can i get the employer offer and contract. so that i can move to canada.

Thanks & Regards
Raj Mohammed Khan


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

There are many ways to find a job in Canada 
You can Search on the Internet, post in job community bulletin boards, visit at job fairs at your town or look into newspaper "help wanted" sections.
You can also contact employers directly to ask if they are hiring.

The Job Bank website - Job Bank - Home - is Canada's one-stop job listing website. Job Bank is the largest online listing of bilingual job opportunities and one of the most popular job search websites in Canada.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

monster.ca
workopolis.com

both are great site.


----------

